# Issues with X Server after Upgrading to 9_RELENG



## ikbendeman (Oct 23, 2012)

I just upgraded about a week ago from 8.2-STABLE (and a ports tree that was about a year at least out of date) to RELENG_9 (built from source):


```
uname -a
FreeBSD **** 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Tue Oct 16 20:16:29 PDT 2012     ****@****:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

My previous Xconfiguration was setup for 1280x1024 (I use a 1080p TV), and I'm using an nVidia 9600 GT video card. This configuration was fine until I upgraded everything. Now it reports that this is an invalid video mode, with 1920x1080, the screen is off-center to the left by at least two inches (on a 30" TV), and so I am forced to use 1024x768. Does anybody know what could be causing this? I am certain both my card and monitor run perfectly at 1280x1024.

Also, unrelated, if anyone knows if there is a way to fix clipping in the terminal (when not in X, the top and bottom line of the terminal, and even the boot loader are cut off of the screen, even though the BIOS and X, at least when its working, aren't clipped and appear fine on my TV).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 23, 2012)

First issue: trial and error? I've off-center issues I've not fixed on a secondary machine, although with saved .htm from linux forums which may have clues. 

As to the top and bottom lines clipped off, here the top line being clipped-off has been an issue ever since v9; if I need to see the top line I run the command in an Xterm. The bottom line issue mysteriously went away (it only happened on the other machine); in the meantime I had written a .login (shell-specific) which started tmux; that boosts the shell prompt line up one, since the line previously invisible is now the tmux status line. 

Sorry to not know the real fixes.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 23, 2012)

TVs as a monitors can have overscan settings.  On some TVs, overscan can be disabled in the menus.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep, I had the same 'problem' on my TV. Make sure it's set to 1:1 or full. I had to go through quite a lot of menu options on the TV but managed to turn it off.


----------

